# Daniel wellington watch Authentic or not ?



## semiraue

I got Daniel wellington watch from lazada today evening and when I open the package I was shocked. Box is entirely different what I saw online and watch is seems like not authentic. could you guys help me to find this is authentic or not ?


*Daniel Wellington Women Classic Petite 32mm*





















THANKS !!


----------



## TheNaabe

Does it really matter?


----------



## StufflerMike

1) A fake DW would cost as much as an original one. 
2) Why should anyone fake a DW ?
3) Cheap look-a-likes are available on Ali Xpress so faking one does not make (any) sense.


----------



## semiraue

I'm sorry I don't know much about watches and watch brands. I would thankful if some can one tell me this is authentic or not 

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

It is.

Lots of videos to learn


----------



## jonasbry

stuffler said:


> 1) A fake DW would cost as much as an original one.
> 2) Why should anyone fake a DW ?
> 3) Cheap look-a-likes are available on Ali Xpress so faking one does not make (any) sense.


1) Nope, you can get a fake DW for less than five bucks shipped
2) Huge market
3) see 2)


----------



## Expo

The price of actually manufacturing a DW would be less than $14 imo.


----------

